# Deck-the-Halls with many horses up for adoption. 2



## Gini (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you Marty for doing this for the horses. Your the Best!!!!

Please help us find homes for these mini's for Christmas......


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

AWW. . .these are great!


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 28, 2007)

Great job, Marty!! You are so creative.



Wanna do my Christmas cards for me?


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 29, 2007)

The little black and white one is adorable! I would give her a home in a heartbeat, but my husband would kill me!



(And I am sure she isn't located anywhere near me!) I sure hope they find new homes!


----------



## tnovak (Nov 29, 2007)

I love that first one!!!!! Wish my barn was done and I had room!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 29, 2007)

aw

they are all so cute. Hope they find great homes.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 29, 2007)

AWESOME JOB MARTY..................


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome job Marty! Those are great!








If only I had a big barn and a million dollars lol...






I hope they find the best of homes!


----------



## Sue S (Nov 30, 2007)

Hope you find homes for them for Christmas, wish I lived closer I would take a few. Your to far away.


----------



## Marty (Dec 1, 2007)

Actually the horses are located in different states and we can help out with some transportation dilemnas so don't let that stop anyone from applying for adoption


----------



## Leeana (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are all so cute !! Marty you did good





I'm sure they will all find wonderful homes in time for christmas


----------



## NorthernCoyote (Dec 13, 2007)

Marty said:


> Actually the horses are located in different states and we can help out with some transportation dilemnas so don't let that stop anyone from applying for adoption



Can you tell me more about the little black and white Mini? I am new to the list and looking for a mini for my two little girls (with my supervision) to take care of and love, and thought Adoption was the route to go. Please contact me with the details? Thanks!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

I understand some of these have been adopted - maybe their new owners will post


----------

